# General Category > Creative Area >  songs i wrote when low

## depressed_guy

if anyone is interesting in hearing i wrote this recently during a very depressed and distressing time recently

https://soundcloud.com/malraexoxo/drag


writing music helps me as a distraction when things become overwhelming

----------

OldMike (10-12-15)

----------


## Suzi

Glad you have an outlet for your negative emotions..

----------


## rose

I know this post is old, but you have a lovely voice and you're a very talented guitar player.

----------


## OldMike

Bluesy feel to this track, really liked it.

----------

